# Какой аккордеон красивее



## oleg45120 (26 Окт 2013)

Друзья, какой инструмент вам нравится больше по дизайну?
В последнее время аккордеоны стали очень красивыми


----------



## vadic (26 Окт 2013)

weltmeister supita :good:


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Окт 2013)

vadic писал:


> weltmeister supita good


Ну вот уж нет


----------



## uri (26 Окт 2013)

мне бурини как то больше нравится...


----------



## vadic (26 Окт 2013)

И чем же вам не угодила supita?


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Друзья, каком инструмент


 :biggrin:сама постановка вопроса уже порадовала..


----------



## askurpela (27 Окт 2013)

Лично мне по барабану, как выглядит инструмент. Если баян/аккордеон имеет прекрасный звук, пусть он будет похож хоть на гармонь "Беларусь"


----------



## zet10 (27 Окт 2013)

Да... Хорошая тема! Молодец Олег! Дизайн инструмента становится уже на Первом месте (не к сожалению, а к дабы усладить глаз туземный, т.е Восток,! К счастью хоть еще аккорд у наших производителей иногда остается на уровне, а именно АКкО и Баринов)) Надо чуйствовать время!. ... "Буржуины" все рассчитали! Это без шуток! ЛУЧШИИЙ и классный дизайн! К сожалению, в России пока этого нет...одна пародия. Кстати, то, что на фото, есть у нас в магазине по цене 5500. ... 5-ти голосный с французом...диапазон на 41клавишу...,(имею в в виду бурини),,...так что, если у Вас есть возможность, Олег, приехали бы к нам в магазин и поиграли бы...,был бы рад послушать, как зазвучит инструмент в Ваших руках и выпить по чарке кофейку! Милости просим Вас на Пятницкое...


П/с. Олег ,пожалуйста,Отправьте мне Ваш номер телефона в личку( к сожалению утерялся),нужно обсудить пару вопросов о заказах по концертам!Спасибо!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Окт 2013)

Виктория посолиднее выглядит, на мой взгляд. И её дизайн мне больше нравится.


----------



## zet10 (27 Окт 2013)

А вот по качеству Виктория полное барахло! Кто сомневается, прошу пожаловать и протестировать данные модели у меня в магазине,(кнопочные)...клавишные пока не знаю, не поступали.


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Окт 2013)

*vadic*,
у супиты классный фагот, но дизайн мне не нравится. Хотя это субъективное мнение. Сколько людей столько и мнений?

*ze_go*,
у вас никогда не бывает опечаток?

Только что пришла в голову мысль, что скрипачам или пианистам даже в голову не придет обсуждать дизайн инструментов. Но наши инструменты на сцене на первом плане, это часть имиджа музыканта.


----------



## ze_go (27 Окт 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> ze_go,
> у вас никогда не бывает опечаток?


бывает, но я же смайлик прикрепил... типа шутка юмора...


----------



## zet10 (27 Окт 2013)

И вообще тема юморная :crazy:


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (27 Окт 2013)

Hohner Fun Series samye blatnye.


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Окт 2013)

*zet10*,
ну а сколько можно обсуждать звучание и механики инструментов?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Окт 2013)

А у мальчика на правой фотографии постановочка левой руки вааще отпад. За такое тому, кто учил, руки выдёргивать надо, что бы детей не портил.
Я, конечно, понимаю, что "кто о чём, а плешивый о бане", но спокойно смотреть на такое не могу.


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> А у мальчика на правой фотографии постановочка левой руки вааще отпад. За такое тому, кто учил, руки выдёргивать надо, что бы детей не портил.


А у мальчика на левой фотке нормально с постановкой?

Мне кажется, там никакой постановки нет, просто он придерживает корпус)


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Окт 2013)

Судя по общей постановке у молодого человека есть представление, что такое аккордеон и с какого конца к нему надо подходить. А зажатая левая ладонь, одним из признаков которой являются "приклеенные" к крышке большой палец и мизинец - довольно распространённое явление.


----------



## MAN (28 Окт 2013)

askurpela писал:


> Если баян/аккордеон имеет прекрасный звук, пусть он будет похож хоть на гармонь "Беларусь"


 Это следует понимать так, что гармони марки "Беларусь" Вы считаете верхом безвкусицы в смысле их внешнего оформления? Не согласен и протестую! Если бы не смайлик, вообще обиделся бы за белорусских гармонестроителей :cray: 

Vladimir Zh писал:


> "кто о чём, а плешивый о бане"


 В пословице вообще-то говорится: "...а вшивый о бане (про баню)", плешивый же по идее должен бы тогда уж толковать о Real Trans Hair :biggrin: 

oleg45120 писал:


> Друзья, какой инструмент вам нравится больше по дизайну?


 Лично мне тот, на котором исполняют хорошую музыку и исполняют при этом мастерски и с душой. А вот такой, с которым прыгают под фонограмму и в особенности если со спущенными подтяжками или в юбчонках, толком не прикрывающих того места, где спина теряет своё благородное название, по дизайну не нравится совсем


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Судя по общей постановке у молодого человека есть представление, что такое аккордеон и с какого конца к нему надо подходить. А зажатая левая ладонь, одним из признаков которой являются "приклеенные" к крышке большой палец и мизинец - довольно распространённое явление.


----------



## диапазон64 (28 Окт 2013)

*oleg45120*,
Олег, а как звать исполнителя, что позирует на последнем фото? (если не секрет)


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Окт 2013)

*диапазон64*,
Flavio Feleppa


----------



## spawellness (29 Окт 2013)

oleg45120 А как называется инструмент у Flavio Feleppa, я сам баянист и поэтому не разбираюсь в марках аккордеоном. Спасибо.


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Окт 2013)

*spawellness*,
Ballone Burini


----------



## любитель (29 Окт 2013)

Да... тема...А я то старая плесень, 45 лет играя на аккордеонах всегда их выбирал по звучанию и прочим техническим премудростям...вот уж воистину кому то нужна функция а кому - то макияж и попа...


----------



## MAN (29 Окт 2013)

любитель писал:


> вот уж воистину кому то нужна функция а кому - то макияж


 Ну уж зря Вы так-то. Функции функциями, однако согласитесь, что в аккордеоне, как в человеке, всё должно быть прекрасно..., то есть "лицо и одежда" тоже, а не одно только звучание да игровые характеристики. Так отчего же не поговорить о том, кому какая аккордеонная "одёжка" больше по вкусу? И какой же Вы, прошу прощения, "любитель", если Вас интересуют исключительно технические моменты и совершенно не волнует изящество визуальное? Что же это за любовь такая, когда наплевать как её предмет выглядит? А вот представьте себе ситуацию, в которой Вам пришлось бы выбирать себе аккордеон из двух совершенно идентичных как по звучанию, так и функционально, но различным образом оформленных внешне инструментов. Допустим, имеющих чёрный и белый цвет корпуса и/или сетки с разным рисунком. Неужто и тут Вы не придали бы ни малейшего значения тому, какой из них Вам больше глянется внешне?


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Окт 2013)

Вот подборочка интересных инструментов


----------



## sedovmika (30 Окт 2013)

Фу-у-у...


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Окт 2013)

*sedovmika*,
ну почему сразу фу? Для попсы (имею ввиду качественную попсу) очень даже ничего


----------



## sedovmika (30 Окт 2013)

Виноват, я имел ввиду самый лучший образец внешнего вида аккордеона. Согласен, для попсы самое то (баян Микс и протчая безобразия очень выгодно выглядят со цветными инструментами)...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Окт 2013)

Когда -то, я довольно часто покупал автомобили для себя за границей, б/у ,так как на новый тогда денег не было.И жена мне советовала - красный не бери,синий не бери,серый. ...А я всегда ей говорил,что беру то,что меня устраивает по многим параметрам, а внешний вид - это дело десятое.Можно и г... сделать под конфету ! Надеюсь,что меня поняли. Аккордеон - это музыкальный инструмент, а не новогодняя елка.


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Окт 2013)

Нашел сайт с тестами аккордеонов. Правда на итальянском
http://www.suoniestrumenti.it/testarea/cat...ia/fisarmoniche


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Окт 2013)

zet10 писал:


> А вот по качеству Виктория полное барахло!



Пожалуй, я соглашусь с Юрием. За последние три года мне довелосьь ближе познакомиться и поиграть на 4-х Викториях (кнопочных), то честно признаться я остался не в восторге, хотя на вид все они смотрятся более, чем солидно. Мой друг из Висконсина ездил в Касиельфидардо на Викторию и заказывал новый концертный кноп. ак-н, заплатил около $15000. Когда забирал его с фабрики, был крайне разочарован. Так и не записал ни одного альбома, исполняя на нём. Предлагал мне откупить у него за $11000. Но мне он тоже не нужен.


----------



## MAN (1 Ноя 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Внешний вид - это дело десятое. Можно и г... сделать под конфету! Надеюсь, что меня поняли. Аккордеон - это музыкальный инструмент, а не новогодняя елка.


 Я, честно говоря, не совсем понял. То есть мне непонятна вот эта позиция отрицания совершенства всестороннего. Почему упорно противопоставляются крайности: либо г... сделанное под конфету, либо конфета, выглядящая как полное г...? Третьего не дано разве? А отчего бы этой самой конфете не быть ещё и на вид привлекательной, скажите на милость? Объясните, какая религия не позволяет вам обращать внимание на дизайн? И кто сказал, что красота сводится непременно только к "петушиной" раскраске во все цвета радуги? Естественно, для музыкального инструмента важны прежде всего его музыкальные качества, а внешний вид второстепенен, но ведь должен же он соответствовать! Ведь вы же, уважаемые господа музыканты, выходя работать на публику, стараетесь одеваться прилично, красиво и элегантно, или, ничтоже сумняшеся, идёте на сцену в мятой пижаме и стоптанных тапочках, оправдывая это тем, что главное - то как вы играете, а то, как и во что вы одеты - дело десятое и вообще значения никакого не имеет?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Ноя 2013)

Вы знаете ,я часто в консерватории бываю на разных концертах.Камерных, симфонических. Ни разу не видел ни синих,ни зеленых скрипок или виолончелей с блестками.Видел и слышал инструменты Страдивари, вот бы их, по вашей логике усовершенствовать,ну подкрасить там ,стамесочкой пройтись для лучшего дизайна,а то, понимаешь, столетиями одно и тоже,да выглядят как стоптанные тапки,если не хуже.Однако, как то никому в голову пока это не пришло,слава богу. Аккордеон -баян для пьянки,конечно можно цветочками,там,рюмками украсить,а для кабака,ежели,то лучше неоновой подсветки для клавиш и не найти,есть ведь умельцы - под Жигули, чего то засунут - сверкает все,ну куда там Мерседесам всяким и прочим БМВ - как вам такой дизайн ? Выйдите со своим предложением на ООО Юпитер,что мол, вы там из года в год одно и тоже лепите ! По секрету скажу,что несколько лет играл в ресторане - не у нас правда,в Роттердаме.Так вот, всем было абсолютно, до лампочки,как выглядел мой инструмент-там вообще-то, чаще темновато было,а народ слушал именно игру и ее качество,естественно. А выпад про внешний вид,так вообще не в тему.Прилично и красиво надо выглядеть всегда,а не при выходе на сцену.Тут дело скорее во внутренней культуре человека.У музыкантов это воспитывается с 1 класса -все экзамены,концерты и т.д. и т.п. и вид должен быть соответствующий,хотя у некоторых,конечно с этим и в зрелом возрасте большие проблемы.Кто-то в трениках вылезет на сцену с висящими подтяжками,а некоторые вообще умудряются без штанов играть.Желаю таким пропагандистам баяна (вице-президентам МАБА,по совместительству )в следующий раз мехом чего -нибудь прищемить,да покрепче так!
Да и различать надо аккордеонистов , "типа Юры Гальцева" и баянистов "типа Геннадия Ветрова" от музыкантов.


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2013)

Виноват, это по моей логике следует обрабатывать стамесками и перекрашивать скрипки великих итальянских мастеров, а на баяны и аккордеоны монтировать неоновую подсветку?:shok: Это я не различаю Юриев (Шишкина и Гальцева), а также восторженно приветствую стриптиз с баяном? Ну Вы даёте, Игорь Николаевич!
Про внешний вид был вовсе не выпад, а просто попытка пояснить почему не стоит слишком уж принижать его значение. А может быть Вы станете убеждать нас здесь в том, что мастера, работавшие над тем же баяном "Юпитер" или Вашей излюбленной "Ясной Поляной", совершенно не стремились к тому, чтобы инструменты эти получили, кроме всего прочего, красивый облик? Или что это у них плохо получилось? Речь ведь не о "стайлинге" уже существующих и прекрасно зарекомендовавших себя музыкальных инструментов (хотя почему бы и тут не существовать некоторым вариантам), а прежде всего о дизайнерских решениях при создании новых образцов. Вот Вы изволили про автомобили давеча упомянуть, так ведь Вы должны были, наверное, заметить, что и "БМВ" и "Мерседесы" разных эпох различаются между собой не только техническими характеристиками, а немножечко и дизайном. Это зачем? Что за глупая прихоть (на этот раз по Вашей, извините, логике) придавать современным "Мерседесам" не такой внешний вид, какой, скажем, имел автомобиль Штирлица из "17 мгновений весны"? Отчего интерьеры в современных зданиях оформляют не так, как, допустим, делали это в XVIII веке? Тогдашние плохи разве? Вообще зачем, например, существуют красивые люстры, ведь главное их функциональное назначение - хорошо освещать, а с этим вполне могли бы справиться обычные лампочки, оснащённые необходимыми отражателями и рассеивателями, не так ли? Для чего обои дома на стены клеить, да ещё рисунок и цвет выбирать? Неужто внутренняя культура не дозволяет нам просто взять и бесплатными рекламными газетами штукатурку оклеить, чтоб не осыпалась да не пачкалась?


----------



## sedovmika (5 Ноя 2013)

Смешались в кучу кони, люди...
Аккордеоны допустимо украшать цветом перламутра, меха, клавиш, но в очень узких пределах. Русскому же баяну претят такие финтифлюшки: только радикально черный цвет (изредка другие неброские цвета) и хватит. Гармошку пожалуйста, можно разрисовать по вкусу, как душа пожелает.


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Русскому же баяну претят такие финтифлюшки: только радикально черный цвет (изредка другие неброские цвета) и хватит.


 Да что вы всё о "финтифлюшках" каких-то, господа хорошие? Да сравните вы, Бога ради, дизайн того же "Юпитера" и...
ну хоть вот этого баяна, например:




(фото размещено на этом сайте в статье о Ю. И. Казакове)
Ну так что, "нерусский" баян что ли был создан в своё время мастерами Ф. Фигановым и Н. Селезнёвым?

*sedovmika*, а радикально белый цвет по-Вашему броский или нет? Что скажете в адрес достаточно знаменитых белых тульских баянов (как у В.И. Темнова)?


----------

